# DONE!!!!



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I never thought this day would come when I started thinking about building my first outdoor layout but it is finally here! The first section of the BRR is completed  , now it's on to decorating it (thats were the Boss comes in handy) Thanks again to all your input, ideas, tips and encouragement. Ron


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one impressive, meticulously executed , impeccable and compelling layout.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Done? 
What does that mean? 
I don't think that's a word I'll ever be able to associate with my RR! Everytime I look around, there's always something else that needs attention or a new building that will 'finish' the scene... 

Congratulations! 

John


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I see way to much green grass for your R.R. to be done. Maybe the first phase is done, but I won't be surprised if you get the itch for 
some expansion. That is a great looking layout!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

When you say done in this hobby, you are lying to yourself. At some point from now on you will see or want to change something or add something, so at least from my perspective you are never done!!!! I thought the same thing once upon a time!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

very nice


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You can't be done. Look at all that green stuff in the background. There is too much of it. Remember the more train area you have the less you have to mow. 

PS It is simplisticly beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 13 Aug 2010 11:42 PM 
Well I never thought this day would come when I started thinking about building my first outdoor layout but it is finally here! The *first section *of the BRR is completed  , now it's on to decorating it (thats were the Boss comes in handy) Thanks again to all your input, ideas, tips and encouragement. Ron 


Please note the highlighted section of the post









I am planning a 200 ft line following the the fenceline around to the second section of the BRR which will be a 50'x200' , but the wife will have to recover from the first section first









Ron


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ron, now it's easy. You got a beautiful piece of layout, the rest will come, but in the mean time you have a great place to run trains. That's what is important. But it will never be done.
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Done. There is no such word as that when building a RR. You have much more to do. Lots of detail like buildings and plants. These are called phases and never end.







Later RJD


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

While I wouldn't have done it the way you have, I think it's beautiful in its own way and you will enjoy some nice relaxing train watching and enjoy the sounds of water. Kudos! 

Dave V


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

*Where are the trains?*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

uhh..... click on the video? 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its done, but not grown up and matured.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some trains










 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

And some moving pics,


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Only problem I see is the title of your thread "DONE" Yer never done in this hobby, always something else to do!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW! hope mine looks 1/10th as good


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man, thats clean! Very nicely done


----------

